# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  لابتوب من الذهب والالماس

## المميزة

بانتيوم 4 .. 3.2 جيجا.. 2 جيجا رام.. 15" LCD.. 

ماوس و كيبورد مصنوعه من اسنان الفيل..

الماس على كل الأطراف ..وزنه تقريبا 10 كيلو غرام.. 

السعر : 55 الف دولار .!! 


7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7

7
7
7
7

----------


## fatemah

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
يلا المميزة على حسابش
يلا اشتري لي واشتري لش 
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
تحياتي

----------


## المميزة

هلا والله اختي فاطمة مايغلى عليك خيتوو

----------

